# Cube Cross Hybrid Pro 400 vs Hybrid Pro Allroad 400?



## Paulq (22 Apr 2019)

I already own a Haibike which I leave at my place in the Lakes - best thing I have ever bought.

I am looking to get another e-Bike to use at home and have narrowed it down to these:

https://www.tredz.co.uk/.Cube-Cross-Hybrid-Pro-400-2019-Electric-Hybrid-Bike_200365.htm

https://www.tredz.co.uk/.Cube-Cross-Hybrid-Pro-400-Allroad-2019-Electric-Hybrid-Bike_200366.htm

They `re basically the same bike with the allroad having guards and integrated lights but is a further £100. 

Is it worth the extra cost do you think? I am also a bit confused by sizing as the shops are saying a 54 which sounds a bit on the small size. I am 5 feet 11 and am equally wary that the 58cm may have me too stretched out.


----------



## Goggs (30 May 2019)

Whether you want/need mudguards & lights is a personal choice but I can tell you that the 58cm frame definitely would stretch you out. I own a 58cm Hyde Pro and at 6'2" I had to fit a shorter handlebar stem.


----------



## Paulq (30 May 2019)

Goggs said:


> Whether you want/need mudguards & lights is a personal choice but I can tell you that the 58cm frame definitely would stretch you out. I own a 58cm Hyde Pro and at 6'2" I had to fit a shorter handlebar stem.



Thanks - I ended up going for the option with lights and mudguards in a 54 frame and am very happy with it. I find the Bosch system slightly less agricultural than the Yamaha and am really pleased with them both.


----------



## Ananda (1 Jun 2019)

Goggs said:


> Whether you want/need mudguards & lights is a personal choice but I can tell you that the 58cm frame definitely would stretch you out. I own a 58cm Hyde Pro and at 6'2" I had to fit a shorter handlebar stem.



That is very subjective.....I own a 58cm hyde too and at 6'1" I had to fit a longer stem with a steeper 17° angle pointing down. Go figure.....


----------



## Goggs (2 Jun 2019)

Ananda said:


> That is very subjective.....I own a 58cm hyde too and at 6'1" I had to fit a longer stem with a steeper 17° angle pointing down. Go figure.....



Fair point. I guess I have long legs & a relatively short back as compared with yourself.


----------



## Ananda (2 Jun 2019)

Goggs said:


> Fair point. I guess I have long legs & a relatively short back as compared with yourself.


Well, I am all legs and arms and have a short torso too (36" inseam and 6' 6" wingspan).


----------



## stoatsngroats (5 Jul 2019)

@Paulq how are you getting on with the Allroad? I’ve been think of an emtb for me, following Mrs SnGs total enjoyment of her Reaction Pro, from 2017, and I would probably use for commuting too, but also some of the downs off-road paths locally.

Do you find it heavy?

Also, I’m 5’ 11 too, with a 32” leg, how did the 54 frame fit for comfort?
Thanks
SnG


----------



## Paulq (6 Jul 2019)

stoatsngroats said:


> @Paulq how are you getting on with the Allroad? I’ve been think of an emtb for me, following Mrs SnGs total enjoyment of her Reaction Pro, from 2017, and I would probably use for commuting too, but also some of the downs off-road paths locally.
> 
> Do you find it heavy?
> 
> ...



Very well and am enjoying it very much. It's a far better put together bike than my HaiBike and I do prefer the Bosch system to the Yamaha. In terms of size I find it fine and I am 5' 11" with a 31 inside leg so you shouldn't have too much difficulty. Try before you buy though....


----------



## stoatsngroats (6 Jul 2019)

Thanks Paul, I’ll continue my research!


----------

